# Vapor Barrier on ceiling



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

In your climate zone use the plastic as a vapor barrier. Be sure to seal all seals carefully


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

#10 under "Recommendations for vapor retarders": http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...tanding-vapor-barriers/?topic=/doctypes/diges

Pages #18, 19 for walls: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0410-vapor-barriers-and-wall-design

Gary


----------



## jdcole (Jul 24, 2012)

GBR,
Thanks for the info. I think I have my answare. The cardboard is a vapor retarder. If I leave it in place and put the polly vapor barrier it will cause a problem between the two. 

Thanks


----------

